# Finalmente eccomi qua da sola



## animalibera (6 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Alla fine se ne andato e io comincio a respirare ossigeno... fa male...certo ma è più la delusione di quello che avrebbe potuto essere e non c'è mai stato.
> Sono rimasta sola in questa casa ..un'*anima libera*..finalmente padrona di me stessa, finalmente libera...da umiliazioni, frustrazioni e solitudine, notti a piangere e a stringere i denti per i miei figli e per me.
> Già perchè non c'è solitudine peggiore che viverla con la presenza di qualcuno che non ti vuole, che non ti vede, che non ti ascolta.
> Non frequento nessuno al momento,ho dato un taglio a tutto ciò che era solo un diversivo una solitudine nella solitudine...e che mi lasciava sempre l'amaro   ogni volta che rientravo nei panni della solita me , della mia solita vita...che proseguiva per inerzia..stanca e senza progetti.
> ...


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

Ciao.
Noto solo ora il tuo blog.
Hai avuto un gran bella idea ad aprirne uno: nulla consente di dar sfogo ai propri pensieri e alle proprie sensazioni più di una tastiera (una volta avrei detto una penna ed un bloc notes, ma era tanto tempo fa .... ) 
Una volta ti dissi che mi interessava la ltua storia perche vi vedevo delle similitudini col mio matrimonio.
ma in realtà non è proprio così, nel senso che pur avendo io dei seri problemi di coppia (totale calo di desiderio per mia moglie) non vivo il matrimonio come una prigione, anzi tutto sommato ci sto molto bene a casa.
Stimo e voglio bene a mia moglie, adoro la compagnia dei figli, mi piace tutto.
ma certo avvertiamo (anche lei, benché sostenga il contrario ma mi pare molto improbabile) un grande vuoto che è quello dell'intimità, del desiderio, della passione e dell'amore almeno fisico.
Che non è poco, anzi.
Però mi incuriosiva sapere se anche la vostra crisi matrimoniale partiva da un calo di desiderio o se invece tuo marito non riusciva proprio più a reggere il matrimonio da ogni punto di vista.
Solo se ne vuoi parlare, ovviamente.
Mi piace sentire la versione di colei che in qualche misura ha vissuto qualcosa di analogo, seppur molto più traumatico, di quello che sente chi vive accanto a me.
Un caro saluto


----------

